# .40 cal Ammunition



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

Hope this is the right forum for this question. I have 350 rounds (7-50 round boxes) of Winchester .40 cal S&W fmj 180 grain rounds. Is there a shortage on this ammo currently. I am looking to sell it. What is it worth if I wanted to sell it? Not looking to make alot on it.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

There is a shortage on all ammo. As far as cost goes what did you pay for it? For me it is worthless. I am sitting on almost 75,000 40 S&W once fired brass. Now only if I could use that brass for handgun bullet jackets.

A high tide means Chuck Norris is flying over your coast. The tide is caused by God pissing his pants.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just look it up on some of the mail order sites. Midway, Cheaper than Dirt, Cabela's etc. That will give you the fair market price. The stuff on the auctions right now is being grossly overbid by panic buyers.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

With the way things are going I dont know if I would sell ammo to anyone I didnt know, they could shoot someone and you would probably end up being responsible, or having to spend a good chunk of cash proving that you werent unless you have good liabiltiy insurance.


----------



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

Just looking to get rid of some ammo. I didn't realize it would be such a hassle or possible liability. I see they sell for about $20-$25/box depending on where you look. If I could get $15.00 I guess that would be reasonable since I've had them for some time. Thanks for all the responses.


----------

